# Uplighting for trees



## electricista

cdnelectrician said:


> OK so, I have a customer that wants uplighting for 3 trees in their backyard...and I am having a very hard time finding a reasonably priced solution to this problem. The lights I found are 120V and take a PAR38 halogen lamp BUT they cost around $475.00 a piece. Is there a product anyone knows of that is a little more reasonable in price?:blink:


Try *Kichler lighting.*


----------



## oldschool

try www.residential-landscape-lighting-design.com search for tree lighting
ive used the "bullet lights" mercury vapor in the past for uplighting in trees


----------



## electricista

Do a search for landscape flood lights. I found this one for $52.99


----------



## captkirk

Try Yardbright. They have decent stuff and if your a contractor you can get an additional 10 percent off on all their products. They have the same flood light the above poster listed for about 9 bucks. And their transformers have a combo photo cell and digital timer built in. And you can use a wider angle MR16 bulb instead of a spot one.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Thanks for all the links guys! I should have been a little more specific, I was looking for a direct burial fixture either incandescent or HID and I found it here http://www.landscapelighting.com/portal/products/detail/15263AZ: 

Just waiting on some pricing info! Hopefully it is a little cheaper than cooper...for the amount of lights they need $475.00 my cost is way too much for them!


----------



## monitormix

Try Vista Lighting. they have great products and excellent customer support. All products ship within 3 days of the order being placed and have a good powdercoat finish.


----------



## Andy L

A low voltage system run off a transformer will allow you to run more lights than just lighting trees. You may want to light the front foundation, walkway or driveway etc, The lamps can be the par 36 style or go brighter with the halogen MR-16. There are even xenon bulbs. There are numerous brands. Nightscaping give a lifetime warrentee on it's transformer. Kichler are nice, too. I landscaped for twent yearsand got alot more bang for the buck.


----------



## thefixer

*what about ground lights*

Would your client go with ground lights???

these ground lights a seriously good money,

I've used the to led one's and its good quality stuff...

http://www.amptecs.net/index.php?cPath=32_35, 

I bought some sign/spike lights for the same job, got them at good money too, of the same site, but i can't find anymore, they mightn't do them anymore.


----------



## wiremanz

A tree? Can you be more specific on what species, height/expanse? There are many solutions and I've up lighted quite a few trees in the past. Good links here as well, love the LED solution.

Jeff Z.


----------



## JvH87

Try Bega, best outdoor lighting i've worked with!

http://www.bega-us.com/group.aspx?familyid=20


----------

